# TIVO Gear VR App



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I travel a lot and use the Gear VR when on the road. Hulu and Netflix have Oculus apps. Amazon is rumored to be working on one as well. Is there any chance that Tivo will come out with an App to allow Gear VR users to see their programming while on the road?

JUST FOUND ANTHER THREAD ON THIS TOPIC. PLEASE DELETE.


----------

